# Tank Composition Question



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

I have decided to start up a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank, but I am not sure what I should be doing in terms of how many of each kind. I will have something between 15 and 20 cichlids in the tank. Any feedback on how many of each I should have as well as gender. Also, ideas on where to purchase them would be great. I have heard from some people that some stores use colour enhancing food, which can negatively effect the colouring of the fish.

Tank composition:

Bumblebee Cichlid
Rusty Cichlid
Blue cobalt cichlid
chinese Algae eater.

I have also been considering Electric Blue Johannii and Auratus.

Thanks for any feedback and help. Cheers.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you start it soon Ill give you a male Auratus hes about 5.5" long

Whats your location?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

just be cautious with johanni's and auratus...they don't tend to like similar species...auratus will certainly attack one another, mine tussle now and then but usually get distracted by others who intervene


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

MattyB said:


> I have decided to start up a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank, but I am not sure what I should be doing in terms of how many of each kind. I will have something between 15 and 20 cichlids in the tank. Any feedback on how many of each I should have as well as gender. Also, ideas on where to purchase them would be great. I have heard from some people that some stores use colour enhancing food, which can negatively effect the colouring of the fish.
> 
> Tank composition:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to GTAA.

Everything you need is on Cichlid-Forum. Some of the most trusted people in this hobby provide tons of info from fish profiles to cookie cutter setup recommendations. If you really want to be successful with your tank and don't want your fish killing each other and/or breeding hybrid fry that no one will want, check it out.

Here is the cookie cutter recommendations for your size tank:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

Also the best store to purchase African Cichlids is by far Finatics on Kennedy Road in Scarborough. People drive as much as 4 hours to see Mike and buy his fish.

Here is a link to Mike's website (which is under contruction at the moment):
http://finaticsaquarium.com/
--
Paul


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

Chromey said:


> If you start it soon Ill give you a male Auratus hes about 5.5" long
> 
> Whats your location?


Thanks for the offer, but I want to start my tank off young. Also, I probably will not be starting the tank until the new year. I just want to do ground work early to eliminate mistakes. I already located a mistake I made reading information on Demasoni. If I had not realized that my tank would have been a blood bath.



Y2KGT said:


> Hi,
> Also the best store to purchase African Cichlids is by far Finatics on Kennedy Road in Scarborough. People drive as much as 4 hours to see Mike and buy his fish.
> 
> Here is a link to Mike's website (which is under contruction at the moment):
> ...


Thanks for the advise. I read through the posts about fish dealers in the GTA and was going to stop by to talk to Mike. Your post just makes it more of a must do. I saw the cookie cutters, but did not pay them much heed because I did not see the fish I really wanted, but I might need to start from scratch on my ideas. I wanted to make the bumblebee a key part of the tank, but I have been told that its full grown size makes the 55 gallon not the best tank for it to thrive.


----------



## Techie (Nov 5, 2011)

wow.. thnaks for the info guys


----------

